# Achse Dämpferanlenkung hat Spiel,



## Wadenbeißerle (19. April 2005)

.. an meinem Slayer.

Seit dem letzten Ritt.

Das bike ist in top Zustand und nicht mal 1000 km gelaufen.
Der Rahmen ist Bj. 2003 teilweise mit Teilen von 2004, Hab ich gebraucht aber fast nicht benutzt vor nem halben Jahr gekauft.

War bis jetzt auch alles bestens und Unfall oder Fahrstil sind nicht die Ursache dafür.

Muss ich denn jetzt schon die Achse wechseln..?
Das Spiel ist zwar minimal aber deutlich zu spüren. Und wenn es erst mal Spiel hat steigt ja auch der Verschleiss.. usw.

Kann ich die Achse selbst wechseln oder ist das ein Fall für den Händler. 

Ist dieses Problem evtl bekannt.. hab in der Suche nix gefunden..


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (23. April 2005)

.. ich noch mal.

Der Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float RL.

Hat der eine Gleitbuchse?

Ist diese dann wartscheins ausgeschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch an meinem Slayer. Die Buchse im hinteren Dämpferauge hat bei mir manchmal schon bei 400 km Spiel gehabt. Die Buchse kannst Du nach dem Ausbau des Dämpfers mit einer Nuss aus dem Ratschenwerkzeugkasten austreiben und ersetzen. Ein gut sortierter Händler hat die Buchsen auf Lager.

Allerdings macht das Spiel nichts. Du kannst mit dem Spiel auch noch fahren. Ist nur ein Schönheitsfehler.

Thorsten


----------



## Bulletprooft (26. April 2005)

Hi,

als einen Schönheitsfehler sehe ich das nicht an, denn Spiel in den Gleitbuchsen  verschleißt den Dämpfer und der Rahmen. Meine Freundin fährt ein 2005er Scott Nitrous 10 da trat das Spiel schon bei knapp 160km auf. Nun hab ich mich mit Scott zum schmeißen, weil ich nicht einsehe, daß die Kunden für unfähige Konstruktionen den Kopf hinhalten sollen. Am Slayer sieht das ähnlich aus. Bolzen die nicht Maßhaltig sind Buchsen aus zu weichem Material gefertigt und zu allem noch direkt im Rahmen befestigt. Die meisten Bikes haben schon bei Neuerwerb Spiel in den Aufnahmen. Abhilfe kann eine Anfertigung der Buchsen  aus Lagerbronze bringen, welche das Spiel vollkommen beseitigen und vor allem sehr lange halten. Auf diese  Weise  wollte ich das Bike meiner Freundin tunen und stellte dabei fest, daß dann das Spiel im Dämpfer beseitigt war, aber dafür der Bolzen im Rahmen arbeitet.   Es wäre interessant, ob andere hier im Forum ähnliche Probleme haben und vor allem wie sie diese beseitigt haben.

Gruß Bulletprooft


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Mai 2005)

Hi und danke erstmal,
jrtzt wirds interessant..
Bei einem Kumpel, Secialized Enduro Bj. ca 2000, tritt das Problem auch ständig auf.
Er hat nen RS Stahlfeder Dämpfer, da weiß ich nicht , welche Laufbuchse im Dämpfer sitzt.
Bei meinem Fox sitzt im Dämpfer noch mal ne Buchse ( logo )
Das ist irgend ne Gleitbuchse die schon nach Messing or Bronze ausschaut.
In dieser Buchse gehen von beiden Seiten die Gleitbuchsenhälften (ALU) rein und durch diese läuft die Achse der Schwinge vom Rocky die bekanntermaßen li u re auf nem Kugellager sitzt.
alles klar?!?!?  schwieriger Satz..   
So.. und die ALU-Buchse haben jetzt Spiel zur Achse.. ok..
Wenn ich da jetzt ein anders Material nehme, wie ist dann der Verschleiß?
besonders Bei der Gleitbuchse im Dämpfer..
Ich hab mir jetzt erst mal ein Paar Buchsen bestellt, hoffe die richtigen..
Die könnte ich ausmessen und nachfertigen, wäre kein Problem, nur aus welchem Material?

ctwitt : Mein Händler meinte auch daß ich so beruhigt fahren kann, der Verschleiß steigt natürlich wie bulletprooft sagt..
und dann kosten die zwei ALU Buchsen noch 16,90 ..   
Noch ne Frage zu den Buchsen. Die Maße die dort angegeben sind nimmt mann doch über die gesamte Breite in Achsrichtung X den Durmesser der Achse. Also zB. 22 x 8  wie bei mir, oder?

Die sicherheit wird wohl nicht drunter leiden.. hoffe ich..   
ist wohl eher so ne Kopfsache.

Gruß Klaus


----------

